
Analysis of CVE-2020-13693 - rek7
https://b.ou.is/articles/2020-05/CVE-2020-13693
======
Ayesh
I'm sure it's trivial to work out the exploit for anyone as embarrassing it
is, but the author releasing an exploit in just a couple days after the
release it pretty irresponsible.

